# Ferropol Proflora 7 day



## nigel bentley (12 May 2020)

Good morning all, 

I have been using Ferropol Proflora 7 day as part of my dosing regime. I'm a little unsure I have the dosage correct however 

The instructions are confusing me a little.
It states for new established tanks and after partial water changes(dose only for amount of water changed) 10ml of 40l water 

It then goes on to say, weekly additions of fertiliser 10ml per 80l.
Seems to be conflicting info? 
My tank will the substrate, wood etc holds. around 400l and I change approx 120l once a week. I then add 80ml of the Proflora 7 day. 

In addition to this, I add Ferropol NPK daily 8 ml and Ferropol 24daily at 15 drops daily. 

I would really appreciate and feedback and thoughts. 
Tank parameters are 
Nitrite 0
Ammonia 0
Nitrate 10 ppm 
PH 7.4 in morning 6.8 evening after co2
Water temp 24  deg appr
Thanks
Nigel


----------



## kilnakorr (12 May 2020)

So you are using:
Ferropol Proflora 7 day
Ferropol 24daily
Ferropol NPK

Is the concentration of the various ingredients listed on the bottles?
Unless we know what is actually in the bottles and what your aim is, it's hard to come up with a useful answer


----------



## nigel bentley (12 May 2020)

Good morning all, 

I have been using Ferropol Proflora 7 day as part of my dosing regime. I'm a little unsure I have the dosage correct however 

The instructions are confusing me a little.
It states for new established tanks and after partial water changes(dose only for amount of water changed) 10ml of 40l water 

It then goes on to say, weekly additions of fertiliser 10ml per 80l.
Seems to be conflicting info? 
My tank will the substrate, wood etc holds. around 400l and I change approx 120l once a week. I then add 80ml of the Proflora 7 day. 

In addition to this, I add Ferropol NPK daily 8 ml and Ferropol 24daily at 15 drops daily. 

I would really appreciate and feedback and thoughts. 
Tank parameters are 
Nitrite 0
Ammonia 0
Nitrate 10 ppm 
PH 7.4 in morning 6.8 evening after co2
Water temp 24  deg appr
Thanks
Nigel


----------



## nigel bentley (12 May 2020)

Hi Kilna


kilnakorr said:


> So you are using:
> Ferropol Proflora 7 day
> Ferropol 24daily
> Ferropol NPK
> ...


Hi Kilnakorr, 

The bottles don't state concentration really only the following. 
Proflora 7 day has iron, potassium, sulphur, manganese, molybdenum, zinc, boron, cobalt, copper. No phosphate or nitrates

Ferropol 24 stats same as above but with trace elements. 

Ferropol NPK has Nitrate, phosphorus and potassium. 
I'm aiming to ensure that I give my plants the optimum nutrition. I'm fairly happy with the Ferropol  24 and the NPK, but just unsure of the 7 day one. 
I co2 at 20 mg/l for a photo period of 6 hours. 
Thanks Nigel


----------



## dw1305 (12 May 2020)

Hi all,
Have you thought about DIY fertilisers? It is going to work out a lot cheaper on a big tank.  I know that complete mixes are convenient,  and I understand that they work for lots of people, but you are paying <"a huge premium"> for relatively little "leg-work". 

In fact you can use @Zeus.'s very useful <"Fert. calculator">, which takes most of <"the fun out of doing the calculations">.

I'm really keen in looking at things in <"shades of grey">, but this really is a black and white scenario. Plants can only <"take up nutrients as ions">, and there isn't any difference between a potassium ion (K+) from <"Ferropol's finest">, or from the cheapest <"potassium chloride"> (KCl) you can buy.  

cheers Darrel


----------



## kilnakorr (12 May 2020)

nigel bentley said:


> Proflora 7 day has iron, potassium, sulphur, manganese, molybdenum, zinc, boron, cobalt, copper. No phosphate or nitrates
> 
> Ferropol 24 stats same as above but with trace elements.


'Trace' elements are iron, zinc, boron etc. Seems Proflora 7 and Ferropol 24 is both micro ferts.

I'm having difficulties finding this online unless it's the JBL brand?

We need to figure out the contents and concentrations of each fert. Without it we have no clue how much you are adding to the tank.


----------



## nigel bentley (12 May 2020)

Hi Darrel, 
 I'm still new to aquascaping but at some point I will look at Zeus's calculator. Like yourself, he is extremely knowledgeable. 

Working out the other day my tank spend on co2, nutrients and tap safe is about £15 a week. I really need this lock down to finish and get back on the cricket field🏏
Thanks for the tip Darrel


----------



## nigel bentley (12 May 2020)

Hi, yes it is the Jbl brand. Unfortunately, I cannot see for love or money  the concentrations. Tank does seem to be maturing after 4 months, fairly algae free. Therefore, I think I will just plod on. 
Thanks for your thoughts. Stay safe
Nigel


----------



## kilnakorr (12 May 2020)

Try emailing JBL for info. At least for future reference.
I believe the lower dose (10ml of 40l water) is for tanks where plants do not have good growth yet.

Having slightly more ferts than needed is better than to little.


----------



## nigel bentley (12 May 2020)

Hi,, Thanks for your help. The 10ml per 40l is the high of the 2 doses. I think emailing them is a good idea. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## dw1305 (12 May 2020)

Hi all, 





nigel bentley said:


> I really need this lock down to finish and get back on the cricket field


Certainly do, this was going to be my last season of dragging  my body around the low divisions of the Wiltshire League, before a retirement filled with drinking beer during the game and misremembering what quality of player I've been........  but if I don't play this year that will have to be next year, when I'll be even more decrepit, should I and/or the club last that long.

Being richer (no fines to pay), and able to walk on a Sunday, really doesn't make up for it.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Zeus. (12 May 2020)

nigel bentley said:


> Ferropol Proflora







So added to calculator
comparison with TPN and my  clone



The clone is a better match than TPN



and cost comparison for running your 400l tank 



So £1.60 for base dose of 'ferropol'  or 3 pence for DIY mix 

( some of the above features of fert calculator have yet to be released- will be in V1.9)


----------



## nigel bentley (12 May 2020)

Wow, this has gobsmacked me, such a vast difference. How do you go about doing the DIY please? 🙏


----------



## nigel bentley (12 May 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Certainly do, this was going to be my last season of dragging  my body around the low divisions of the Wiltshire League, before a retirement filled with drinking beer during the game and misremembering what quality of player I've been........  but if I don't play this year that will have to be next year, when I'll be even more decrepit, should I and/or the club last that long.
> 
> Being richer (no fines to pay), and able to walk on a Sunday, really doesn't make up for it.
> 
> cheers Darrel


I literally started playing last season. Very late for 52 year old. I play in a friendly Sunday team called Beddington and occasionally for the 5th team when they are desperate. Don't think there will be much cricket if at all but hey ho. 

Thanks for your help 
Nigel


----------



## Zeus. (12 May 2020)

Download fert calculator and enter your details


----------



## sparkyweasel (12 May 2020)

You might be able to save a bit of cash on tap water conditioner too. I don't think TapSafe is the cheapest option, and with  a big tank the difference matters. A lot of people use Prime after looking at the amount of water it treats as well as the price for the bottle size.


----------



## nigel bentley (12 May 2020)

sparkyweasel said:


> You might be able to save a bit of cash on tap water conditioner too. I don't think TapSafe is the cheapest option, and with  a big tank the difference matters. A lot of people use Prime after looking at the amount of water it treats as well as the price for the bottle size.


Thanks very much,  I will look into this as soon my tetra sale is nearly finished


----------

